# Replacement parts for mac covers (notebooks)



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Long story i hit my guitar on the top of my sisters mac and luckly the screen isnt broken but the case cover has a little dent in it, she is quite pissed I'm wonder where I can get replacment parts and if the dent could be covered by apple care plan as a accidental thing, and if i could get parts repair it myself thanks in advance. Oh yeah and the cost of it yeah...


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

JustSomeGuy1 said:


> Long story i hit my guitar on the top of my sisters mac and luckly the screen isnt broken but the case cover has a little dent in it, she is quite pissed I'm wonder where I can get replacment parts and if the dent could be covered by apple care plan as a accidental thing, and if i could get parts repair it myself thanks in advance. Oh yeah and the cost of it yeah...


Here's a link regarding your querie:

http://www.pctoday.com/Editorial/article.asp?article=articles/2005/t0306/23t06/23t06.asp&guid=

As the AppleCare part goes I'm not too sure....but if you have home insurance that may cover it.....maybe if you uploaded a photo someone else could advise you on it.

Oh and ..... What about your guitar???


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Care to give us a picture or tell the Model you have.


----------



## beyondglory (Sep 15, 2006)

AppleCare will not cover anything cosmetic, so I don't believe they will help you with that.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Sorry, I've been busy. Ok it is pretty much a cosmetic scar its on the lid of the laptop near the apple logo its just a light dent. Its a old 15inch powerbook. I'm willing to pay to get the lid replaced and fixed, or even just buy it seperately and fix it myself. 

Ok and another thing semi related to this is that recently the battery all of a sudden has started to die quickly whenever it is not plugged in. It could say that there is 14% battery left and then the computer will just abruptly turn off and not turn back on because the battery died, umm yeah thats a problem is that replaceable too?


----------

